# Enabling Table Function



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I copied this nutrition table from another site and it pastes into my editing window as a table, but even when I put it between bracketed "table" ]table]]/table] formatting commands (reverse bracketed here so as not to enable), the formatting does not get incorporated.




Nutrient White Yolk % Total in White % Total in Yolk
Protein 3.6 g 2.7g 57% 43%
Fat 0.05g 4.5g 1% 99%
Calcium 2.3 mg 21.9 mg 9.5% 90.5%
Magnesium 3.6 mg 0.85 mg 80.8% 19.2%
Iron 0.03 mg 0.4 mg 6.2% 93.8%
Phosphorus 5 mg 66.3 mg 7% 93%
Potassium 53.8 mg 18.5 mg 74.4% 25.6%
Sodium 54.8 mg 8.2 mg 87% 13%
Zinc 0.01 mg 0.4 mg 0.2% 99.8%
Copper 0.008 mg 0.013 mg 38% 62%
Manganese 0.004 mg 0.009 mg 30.8% 69.2%
Selenium 6.6 mcg 9.5 mcg 41% 59%
Thiamin 0.01 mg 0.03 mg 3.2% 96.8%
Riboflavin 0.145 mg 0.09 mg 61.7% 48.3%
Niacin 0.035 mg 0.004 mg 89.7% 9.3%
Pantothenic acid. 0.63 mg 0.51 mg 11% 89%
B6 0.002 mg 0.059 mg 3.3% 96.7%
Folate 1.3 mcg 24.8 mcg 5% 95%
B12 0.03 mcg 0.331 mcg 8.3% 91.7%
Vitamin A 0 IU 245 IU 0% 100%
Vitamin E 0 mg 0.684 mg 0% 100%
Vitamin D 0 IU 18.3 IU 0% 100%
Vitamin K 0 IU 0.119 IU 0% 100%
DHA and AA 0 94 mg 0% 100%
Carotenoids 0 mcg 21 mcg 0% 100%
On this test post attempt, I constructed it while in the simple, "courier" font, whereas when I initially tried to develop it in "The OT" subforum, I was in advanced mode and the only difference in the displayed finished post was that in the latter, I also lost the "line breaks".

My source material is here: *Nutrients: Egg Yokes versus Egg Whites*

http://www.ahealthiermichigan.org/2011/10/11/the-nurtional-value-of-egg-whites-versus-egg-yolks-what-do-you-use/


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi...I am sorry, but I an not aware how that function, if any, is used as I have never used it. Not sure a simple cut and paste will do it.

Side Note...Not sure what that has to do with electronics.  (Sorry, has to go there.)


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I suspect the table tag is not a native ip board function, but might be an add-on you've seen on some other boards, such as: https://community.invisionpower.com/files/file/7476-table-bbcode/


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

David Bott said:


> Side Note...Not sure what that has to do with electronics.  (Sorry, has to go there.)???


That table was to be a reply to this post in an open "OT" thread:

Satellite dish installers have to eat, too, ya know!



Cholly said:


> [background=#f7f7f7]More calories doesn't neccessarily mean more nutritios. In this case, a sandwich having only eggwhite is more nutritious than one with a whole egg, despite being lower in calory content. Less fat, y'know.[/background]





makaiguy said:


> I suspect the table tag is not a native ip board function, but might be an add-on you've seen on some other boards, such as: https://community.invisionpower.com/files/file/7476-table-bbcode/


It is actually on this board, as I can click the third icon in from upper left corner of the composition screen to select the 

bracket pair, but I just haven't found out what content must be placed between them to implement the table column placement of the data in each vertical column.

The formation of table columns would have been important for reporting transponder signal strengths back when DBS stood for Digital Broadcast Satellite, but now that it is Digital Bit Stream, maybe less so...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Try csv values.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Nick said:


> Try csv values.


CVS only has good values on the items in their weekly sales flyers.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

BBC Table doesn't work on IPB

If paste from a properly formatted text, BBC Code works to get things in columns. Code is the <> button.

EDIT: Nope CODE doesn't work either.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

AntAltMike said:


> *CVS* only has good values on the items in their weekly sales flyers.


That's not what he typed.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> Try csv values.





AntAltMike said:


> CVS only has good values on the items in their weekly sales flyers.





Drucifer said:


> That's not what he typed.


Drew, looks like Mike gotcha again.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> That's not what he typed.


Tsk, tsk, tsk. Criticizing Nick's typing is against forum rules. :nono2:

_"Horshack! Take of those glasses, and that ridiculous novelty nose!"_

_"I'm afraid the joke is on you, Mr. Kotter. This isn't a novelty nose. It's my real one. Aha! Aha! Aha!... oh."_


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Example table code from my OTA discussion thread...


254-01WUNC-TVPBS in HD1080iYes
[th]Real Channel #[/th][th]Virtual Channel #[/th][th]Station ID[/th][th]Description/Network Affiliation[/th][th]Resolution[/th][th]Guide Info[/th]makes the following table:


254-01WUNC-TVPBS in HD1080iYes
[th]Real Channel #[/th][th]Virtual Channel #[/th][th]Station ID[/th][th]Description/Network Affiliation[/th][th]Resolution[/th][th]Guide Info[/th]


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

So it looks like, if you're starting by copying an html table from a web page, you need to convert < and > to [ and ] before pasting here between table and /table tags.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

makaiguy said:


> So it looks like, if you're starting by copying an html table from a web page, you need to convert < and > to [ and ] before pasting here between table and /table tags.


I started by highlighting a table on the page I linked in post 1, then Ctrl C, then I clicked the "table Icon" on the reply page, then I used Ctrl V to paste what I had copied between the ]table] and [/table] bracketed terms.

I don't see any place on the table I am importing to, "convert < and > to [ and ]" as you have alluded to.

I see that there was a thread on this topic two years ago here: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203775-table-testing/, which references some table building capabilities that this forum once had that it apparently no longer does.

All I have learned so far is that I can build a table by manually bracketing terms with [th]. [td] and [tr] pairs, but that is more work than I am willing to do for an "OT" thread table.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Conversion would be up to the poster. You might be able to do it in wordpad or another text editor, if not by hand.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I decided to play with it a little and once you get your pasting going it goes quick. This just took a few minutes:


Protein 3.6 g 2.7g 57% 43%Fat 0.05g 4.5g 1% 99%Calcium 2.3 mg 21.9 mg 9.5% 90.5%Magnesium 3.6 mg 0.85 mg 80.8% 19.2%Iron 0.03 mg 0.4 mg 6.2% 93.8%Phosphorus 5 mg 66.3 mg 7% 93%Potassium 53.8 mg 18.5 mg 74.4% 25.6%Sodium 54.8 mg 8.2 mg 87% 13%Zinc 0.01 mg 0.4 mg 0.2% 99.8%Copper 0.008 mg 0.013 mg 38% 62%Manganese 0.004 mg 0.009 mg 30.8% 69.2%Selenium 6.6 mcg 9.5 mcg 41% 59%Thiamin 0.01 mg 0.03 mg 3.2% 96.8%Riboflavin 0.145 mg 0.09 mg 61.7% 48.3%Niacin 0.035 mg 0.004 mg 89.7% 9.3%Pantothenic acid. 0.63 mg 0.51 mg 11% 89%B6 0.002 mg 0.059 mg 3.3% 96.7%Folate 1.3 mcg 24.8 mcg 5% 95%B12 0.03 mcg 0.331 mcg 8.3% 91.7%Vitamin A 0 IU 245 IU 0% 100%Vitamin E 0 mg 0.684 mg 0% 100%Vitamin D 0 IU 18.3 IU 0% 100%Vitamin K 0 IU 0.119 IU 0% 100%DHA and AA 0 94 mg 0% 100%Carotenoids 0 mcg 21 mcg 0% 100%
[th]Nutrient[/th] [th]White[/th] [th] Yolk[/th] [th] % Total in White[/th] [th] % Total in Yolk[/th]

Regarding table structure I dont like the way it expands to fill the whole screen rather than just wide enough for the biggest element in any column but at least it is a table.

Regarding the data, I find it interesting (and I am sure this was to be your point) that while admittedly all the fat is in the yolk most of the nutrients in an egg is in the yolk too.

Edit: I dont know why there is so much space between my introductory sentence and the table, in the data there is just one blank line.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

longrider said:


> I decided to play with it a little and once you get your pasting going it goes quick. This just took a few minutes...
> 
> Regarding table structure I dont like the way it expands to fill the whole screen rather than just wide enough for the biggest element in any column but at least it is a table.


Here it is with a filler column to force left-screen compression:


Protein 3.6 g 2.7g 57% 43%Fat 0.05g 4.5g 1% 99%Calcium 2.3 mg 21.9 mg 9.5% 90.5%Magnesium 3.6 mg 0.85 mg 80.8% 19.2%Iron 0.03 mg 0.4 mg 6.2% 93.8%Phosphorus 5 mg 66.3 mg 7% 93%Potassium 53.8 mg 18.5 mg 74.4% 25.6%Sodium 54.8 mg 8.2 mg 87% 13%Zinc 0.01 mg 0.4 mg 0.2% 99.8%Copper 0.008 mg 0.013 mg 38% 62%Manganese 0.004 mg 0.009 mg 30.8% 69.2%Selenium 6.6 mcg 9.5 mcg 41% 59%Thiamin 0.01 mg 0.03 mg 3.2% 96.8%Riboflavin 0.145 mg 0.09 mg 61.7% 48.3%Niacin 0.035 mg 0.004 mg 89.7% 9.3%Pantothenic acid. 0.63 mg 0.51 mg 11% 89%B6 0.002 mg 0.059 mg 3.3% 96.7%Folate 1.3 mcg 24.8 mcg 5% 95%B12 0.03 mcg 0.331 mcg 8.3% 91.7%Vitamin A 0 IU 245 IU 0% 100%Vitamin E 0 mg 0.684 mg 0% 100%Vitamin D 0 IU 18.3 IU 0% 100%Vitamin K 0 IU 0.119 IU 0% 100%DHA and AA 0 94 mg 0% 100%Carotenoids 0 mcg 21 mcg 0% 100%
[th]Nutrient[/th] [th]White[/th] [th] Yolk[/th] [th] % Total in White[/th] [th] % Total in Yolk[/th][th]screen spacer[/th]


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

As James suggests... using Wordpad/Notepad or some simple text editor as an intermediary step might make it easier to do search/replace of the brackets (<> to []) and help speed up a conversion.

My memory says we experimented with some plugins when we converted to this forum software and that we didn't like the experiments and settled on living with how this method worked for tables.


----------

